# Likes and DIslikes Thread for 2013 Secret Reaper 2!



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is the thread for the likes and dislikes,, I am starting a new one due to different people signing up,, those taking part in the first,, copy and paste yours here,, I hope that is ok with the mod;s ! I just think it will be easier to keep the 2 separate !


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Me! Me! I wanna be first! 

i like vintage-inspired items. I love handmade items--admire the creativity and appreciate the work that goes into them.

I am specifically seeking old dolls/discarded dolls to stock my haunted nursery. They don't have to be spooky...just cast off dolls.


My only dislike is guts/gore/excessive blood. 

I love Disney and the Haunted Mansion, too.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

*THis May be modified during the course of this reap*

I decorate inside & out. 
I throw an adult costume party.
Next Theme: Mad Scientist
I could use an older looking phone, radio, clock for display in my "scientist" set up
I also have Bloody Mary's Bar, the Butcher Shop & the graveyard out front.
I LOVE minions.
I'm pretty easy for likes most anything Halloween or done for Halloween.
Ouija board!
I would love some Dandelion Heads that have gone to seed
skulls ANY
Body parts/organs fake
Tombstones
Things for my Cabinets of curiosities/oddities
Science equip. shaped candy molds &/or cookie cutters
Skull Shot Glasses
Skull Drinking Glasses
Alien in a jar
Gargoyles
Rats/mice
Bats
cats
Owls
Vultures
Creepy Stuff
I even do gorey (butcher shop)
Creepy Pictures
Creepy Static Clings NOT The STICKERS
Creepy toys/dolls
Miniature things
Creepy Barware
Display books
I could go on. 

I don't do Cutesie Halloween stuff ok, sometimes
Don't need Movies or Music

http://pinterest.com/bsmithglobig/boards


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haunt: I decorate inside and out

This year’s haunt is Dark Alice in wonderland so anything to go with that would Rock .
Mushrooms, bottles of drink me potions ext. , stop watch prop, Styrofoam skulls , anything that you think would go with dark Alice ( just not bloody gory )

LikesI love love love love
Nightmare before Christmas anything ( note I do nightmare before Christmas for my Christmas decorations )  
Skulls
Grim Reapers
Ravens
love purple lights 

Spell books
Potion Jars
Coffins

Owls
Gargoyles
Pirate anything
Unique jars/bottles

Tombstones
Haunted Mansion
Black widow spiders
Red glass anything
Candles all kinds love them alos use the wax you put in the burners too. 

Witch stuff but not cute /glittery stuff, dark and dingy look

halloween decorating/ prop books.
halloween ankle socks
love peronormal stuff shows, books so on
creepy cloth stuff

Favorite colors are Black AND RED
my house is decorated mostly gothic style and halloween year around
Random things
I own one dog Kerilian bear dog  she is around 35lb 
love to craft
love gothic stuff and candles can never have to many 


DISLIKES
Not into dolls,
No babies
No clowns,
NO NO cute Halloween stuff,
or anything gory or bloody not my thing .
do not watch horror movies


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I decorate indoors and outside
Inside: I would call my style classic/vintage/elegant goth
Outside: I do a graveyard with ghosts, groundbreakers, spiders, and bats
I like ghosts, pumpkins, jack o'lanterns, crows/ravens, black cats, skulls, Day of the Dead, skellies, candles, PVC candles, lights(orange and purple), creepy cloth/freaky fabric in black, beistle cutouts, and black roses. Kitchen accessories and dishes,Halloween socks!
I love anything homemade, thrift store treasures, and candy corn. 
I don't like gore and blood, dead things in jars, bugs and snakes (spiders ok), clowns, nothing satanic or demonic, zombies.
http://pinterest.com/roseylilmomma/halloween/
I have been thinking about it and have decided to go for it! I am doing my bedroom in a Day of the Dead theme. If that helps.
Also Hubby and I are huge Doctor Who fans.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Likes: 

pumpkins
Skulls
vampires
gore is OK with me
rodents
tombstones
evil dolls/toys
potion/witch bottles
anything creepy or unusual
homemade is great
I have no problem with used items - I'm a flea market junkie 
gargoyles
huge The Walking Dead fan
zombies
Halloween themed kitchen towels and the like

Dislikes: 

Cutesy
not a fan of the Twilight series

I decorate indoors and out. I don't really have a theme, unless creepy and eclectic count. I have cats and dogs but you don't have to send anything for them.

There is a major problem with FedEx misdelivering packages in our area. Took me six days to locate my last package. UPS and USPS are great.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

My family hosts an annual Halloween party outside every year. This year, my theme is more generic, but leaning towards Edgar Allen Poe, or gothic. We have a costume contest and a haunted maze for children and their parents. I'm with Sidnami in that I will take your unwanted items, just not your unwanted _cute_ stuff!! Light glitter is ok since I decorate in a more elegant, gothic feel inside my house. I also have 2 kids, a girl and boy, 11 & 9, a puppy and a kitten. No, you don't have to send them anything, but I see some people like to, so I'm just throwing that out there. (my kids love candy! Big surprise!)

Likes:

vampires, vampire dining accessories, vampire hunting kits, etc
Werewolves - realistic ones
Universal Monsters
flying crank ghost, or any realistic ghost
*any hand-me-downs you might want to get rid of*
halloween bakeware, serving pieces
gothic decor
Creative costume contest awards
glow necklaces, preferably the purple/orange colors
crows
creepy cloth and cheese cloth ( I can never have too much)
skulls & skeletons or anything made with them
face changing portraits
candles and candelabras
purple lights 
witches
Spanish moss
animated items of any kind (except the baby stuff)
cardboard coffin
step pads from Spirit


Dislikes or don't needs:

baby anything
potion bottles (I have plenty, thanks)
dollar tree items unless used to make something else.
Cute or country
blow molds, stuffed or inflatables
gore


I would LOVE anything you see on my Pinterest pages:

http://pinterest.com/titus2002/halloween/
http://pinterest.com/titus2002/a-raven-halloween/


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Copied & pasted!!!

I decorate inside & out. 

Inside is a hodge-podge. I have an apothecary in the kitchen & I just started collecting little village pieces. I have skeletons of all sizes, everywhere. Glitter is OK! My albums show my tastes pretty well. I'm OK with new, hand-made and/or hand-me-downs.
Outside is my Maple Grove Cemetery. It's pretty basic, and somewhat goofy.

Likes:
gargoyles
skeletons
graveyards
ghosts
bats
black cats
owls / ravens / vultures
potion bottles / spell books
blowmolds
Boney Bunch / Yankee Candle stuff
Gothic / Victorian stuff
maple leaves / natural items (branches, etc)
unique things

Dislikes:
Disney
TV guys (Freddy, Jason, etc)
clowns
excessive blood & gore
excessive cutesy
inflatables
zombie babies
Nightmare Before Christmas


here's my Pinterst board http://pinterest.com/n8ltg/halloween-fall/


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Wow, seems as though I just did this, ha ha! Okay, I decorate inside and out, and I have loved Halloween since before I was born. (Is that even possible?) I will like anything my Secret Reaper chooses for me, because that is the kind of person I am. I do appreciate hand made items, because I know the amount of thought, talent and care that goes into creating something from scratch. But if you are not a homemade kind of Reaper, that is okay too.
Likes
Pumpkins (more scary...think Pumpkinrot)
Skulls, skeletons, bones (more life size to use in my graveyard and foam skulls are completely lovely because I can transform them)
Ghosts
Bats
Black lights *(my theme next year is ghosts and black lights)*Day of the Dead (I display that all year)
Goblins & ghouls
Nightmare Before Christmas (huge fan...well...obviously...look at my avatar)
Graveyard things (handmade tombstones)
Large Crows
Spiders 
Halloween papers or Halloween stationary and stickers (not cutesy, more scary stickers) (I love having those on hand to send notes)
Witch dolls (I have a collection of those)
Witch jars (the kind like you hang from wire)
Witch potion bottles and labels for me to stick myself (I'd really like ones that my Reaper made)
Or... The thing I would love the most is.......... 
THIS!!!!












Dislikes:
Gore
Demon babies
Clowns
Partridges
Elevator Music


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Or... The thing I would love the most is..........
> THIS!!!!


OMG I have to go add that to my LIKES list too!!


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

WOW that cake holder thing is so COOL!!!!

Here's my list:


LIKES: glitter, jack-o-lanterns, vintage Halloween, witchy stuff, lighting, candles, spell/potions stuff, classy Halloween home decor (think Martha Stewart)
DISLIKES: clowns, cheesy Halloween things, stuffed Halloween items, gore/blood


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Likes:
Most halloween goodies would do the trick, We do inside and outside.
I love Classic Movie monsters and yes the hammer films too 
Zombies, Werewolves, Skeletons, Witches. ect.. 
cannot really go wrong with me. Love handmade items, Thrift store ect. 
We are doing a Twisted Little red riding hood.
Love Macabre Mask (specialy if it is twisted) 
can't have too many body parts
gore it up as much as you want, i will still love it
Day of the dead.
Body parts/organs fake
Tombstones
curiosities/oddities
Any science equipment/beakers, test tubes etc.
Science equip. shaped candy molds &/or cookie cutters
Skull Shot Glasses
Skull Drinking Glasses
creepy pictures in frames.

check out my pinterest if you get stuck*

Dislikes:
Clowns give me the heebie jeebies 
(Spiders) my boys enjoy them so i shall endure should i receive one.
Blow molds they just take up too much room.

subject to change my likes, there is just that much i love about halloween


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Think my list is pretty simple overall. We are doing only inside decorating this year as we don't know when baby will arrive so outside display is a no-go this year. 

I like.....

Vintage
Homemade
Creepy cloths
Kitchen related items
"Things" in jars
Skulls
Purple/Orange LED lights

And like everyone else I'm loving that cake platter! 


I DON"T like....

Dolls
Creepy baby stuff
Cutsey stuff
Clowns
Glitter is..._okay_ if it's got to have it, but prefer not


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

GIVE ME ALL YOUR UNWANTED CUTE STUFF!!!!!!!!

Due to a promise I made to my other half, I'm going to pull the trigger and ask for what I dread the most. She likes the cute Halloween stuff!!!! Glitter, friendly, girly..... more artsy, less fartsy...... She loves doll houses and the items that goes in it. She likes to dominate the kitchen and she adores drinks.

So send all your cute stuff! You know you want it gone!

So have it posted to Julia Ottolini instead of Sid please. Thanks.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

AWWWWWW.....you crazy kids.....you are SWEET....the phantom cake plate is just an homage to everything Halloween and Spookiriffic.... Come on...you have to know, no such cake plate exists...................


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> AWWWWWW.....you crazy kids.....you are SWEET....the phantom cake plate is just an homage to everything Halloween and Spookiriffic.... Come on...you have to know, no such cake plate exists...................


It WILL I tell you. I'm going to send mine to Saki & she is going to paint it just like the one pictured!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Bethany said:


> It WILL I tell you. I'm going to send mine to Saki & she is going to paint it just like the one pictured!!



 Really??? and then mail it to me??? Oh please, oh please................................


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Really??? and then mail it to me??? Oh please, oh please................................


Ahh................................. nope sorry.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ok heres my likes and dislikes that i was supposed to do yesterday but got distracted and didnt end up doing.

likes:
spiders
skeletons
witches
pumpkins
orange.. i LOVE orange.
harry potter stuff
indoor decorations
outdoor decorations
my theme is graveyard, i do need more outdoor props for it since i have very little that actually fit. 
love hand made items
love store bought items
glitter and cutesy is ok for indoor stuff but not outdoor. and not too much of that
nightmare before christmas
owls
crows
fall scent wax melts for my warmer
rats
ghosts
vintage is pretty cool
tombstones (non cheesey name play epitaphs. i hate those ones)
tea towels and oven mitt sets

dislikes:
could care less about clowns, pirates and day of the dead stuff. also no super gorey crap either as its pretty much useless to me. also have no use for movie guys like freddy and the like. not super into mummies and wolfman stuff either. no evil dolls either, i have plenty and do not need anymore.

if my reaper can find skull pops, i would love a few bags of those as i have yet to have any luck finding them where i live. they're suckers, purple on one side, white on the other. grape and cream flavored. very tasty. 

also here is my pinterest link: http://pinterest.com/mariposa0283/halloween-reaper-ideas/

will need some glow sticks (about 30 or so) for my eyes in the bushes again this year. variety of colors. i LOVE surprises. if its something i havent listed as a dislike and you arent sure if i like it or not... make/buy it and send it anyways because surprises are awesome! 
i have 2 dachshunds and a kitty cat who also enjoy halloween.. wink wink nudge nudge. lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump this one to frount


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

guess I better add my list also....
I will probably be back also! LOL!!!Already added to it as I read others lists!!!! 

Likes:

Love spooky, dark and dreary, things that go bump in the night . 
LOVE anything to do with witches,,, 
Ghosts. skelly;s skulls,,
spiders,, their webs and egg sacks,, victims
Bats, & rats,
do a grave yard so anything that can go in there, tombstones,, PVC candles...... Lanterns,, ground breakers ,spot and flood lights,,, ( led would be awesome, the home made ones?! ) 
werewolves, 
anything animated or that I can use to make things animated,,, deer motors,, etc.. 
while I mostly have done out door haunts,, I am starting indoor decor too,,, 
Small outdoor flag
love home made,, thrift store,, etc, ''
my pinterest page is on my signature, and I have a few albums. 

Dislikes:

zombiebabies,, clowns. gory dolls,,, satanic/devil stuff.. excessive gore, masks,, (don't use them, make my own prop heads ) overly cutsey,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump to front


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Need more REapers!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come on guys, doesn't a year one else want to play with us?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

bethene said:


> guess I better add my list also....
> I will probably be back also! LOL!!!Already added to it as I read others lists!!!!
> 
> Likes:
> ...


I had to do a double take of your list. It looks almost just like mine from SR1 lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

REAP with Us!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bump Bump!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ready to get a victim again


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I need to finish the first one.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ALKONOST, that is so funny,, we have the same taste in Halloween then!!


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

likes/dislikes

Likes: 
Witches
pagan/occult items
Cauldrons
Spooky candelabras
Nightmare before Christmas anything
Haunted Mansion
zombie gnomes
frogs
giant scary spiders
Lights and lighting for yard
Tombstones
pvc candles
Lanterns
Vintage signs and decorations

Dislikes:
clowns
torture stuff
inflatables
stuff that wont last a Washington rain storm


edit: also would like to point out that if shipping USPS it might sit in my community mailbox package drop for a few days. The mailman tends to put the drop key in the wrong mailbox from time to time.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Likes: Homemade is always awesome, Dragons, Gargoyles, tombstones, pumpkins, lights, handmade of anything, lace, artwork, unique books Halloween themed, vintage items (especially artwork/cards), cemeteries, coffee and tea, Halloween poetry, photos especially unique graveyards and tombstones.

I do build a lot of my own props and love crafty items. Oh and creepy old lanterns, I'm sure so much more... Oh I have a 4year old boy. He loves batman and "how to train your dragon". I'm thinking of how to work all of those dragons into our haunt this year. Looking for ideas for a huge dragon. Thinking of adding a some 3d dragon kites too.

Dislikes: Glitter, spiders, really gory (I have a little one), movies (I have all the ones that I really want). Not a fan of clowns.

Ultimately - I'm one that is happy with anything.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

has everyone who signed up posted here?


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Likes: (I will try to think of everything useful)
Homemade art- I love all crafts as I am an art person
Wearable halloween art; things I can put on my head like hats, barrettes, purses, jewelry, clothing
Anything sewing related, as I sew my own clothes nightly, draping out my own patterns or using old patterns in my size 
Halloween fabric or buttons are a huge plus!  I make 1930's-50's halloween print dresses to wear every season.
Antiques, estate sales, flea markets, awesome thrift store finds
I love things Victorian through 1950's, all vintage Halloween, 
Halloween craft supplies
Coffins, skeletons, bats, wolves, spiderwebs, crows, ravens, opossums, owls, day of the dead, black cats, 
Halloween pillows, curtains, quilts, throws,tablecloths 
I have an interest in 40's western stuff as well, so kinda vintage cowboy halloween stuff is good with me too. 
Rhinestone & sequin anything
I love both cute and gory
I decorate my home & RV, my home is gothic vs retro rockabilly decor year round
halloween dog clothes are always appreciated, size XS and M.
Halloween ornaments for my tree
Creepy old stuffed animals from 50s and before ( I collect them)
I adore cool shoes women's size 10 for dress-up halloween fun
I have a 1970 Cadillac hearse so I like hearse things, too.
I decorate in the vein of the Haunted Mansion, The Munsters, elegant Victorian
Industrial stuff gears, metal, etc.
I collect halloween blow mold plastic lights from the past and cardboard decorations.
Boney bunch from yankee candle
Animal bone/skull stuff
Pink & black things
Halloween bar ware additions, I have a large light up metalflake bar with huge flames on it, very rockabilly.
I don't have any kids, so delicate or breakable things are safe in my home,
I tend to gravitate to things black, grey or purple in halloween stuff over the typical bright orange, but if its vintagey and bright orange I don't mind one bit! 
Hellraiser
Puppetmaster
Subspecies movie series stuff 
Love Halloween music, like halloween surf rock, old songs, etc.

Dislikes:
Aliens
Clowns
Zombies
Witches
Devils 
Party supplies as I haven't had a Halloween party
Stuff for kids as I don't have any except furry ones. 
Most movie monsters like Jason, Freddie, etc.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Bump in the night.....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

checking out all the likes,, I may have to add to mine once again!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> checking out all the likes,, I may have to add to mine once again!


I do the same thing


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

have 20 now,, so need to keep this where people can find it!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Woo hoo


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Likes:

Vintage or vintage reproduction Halloween items
Vintage blow molds - smaller ones
Unusual -Different Jack o Lantern trick or treat buckets
Halloween Peanuts character items - Lucy, Charlie Brown, Snoopy
Pumpkin scented items


Dislikes:

Scary Halloween items- I like cute items instead


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Can I just ENCOURAGE all you people out there to just group in and join us in our lives...and you support us in our lifestlye....so don't fray away.....support me, but understand that our significant others are just as important.......

(I just reread this post....OMG.....I needed to put the wine glass down.....what was I speaking? That makes absolutely zero sense....I digress.....and bless Bethene's heart....she "liked" the post...must have been a "pity" like.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bump!!

Please join. we need more reapers !!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

a couple did not post their likes and dislikes,, make sure they get on here


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bumping this to the top


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

PM me who & I'll send them a PM to remind them


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Here is mine...

I hold an invitation only adult family and friend party as my big celebration for Halloween. I love to transform the interiors of the public rooms in my house to set the tone for the party. My style is always "elegantly neglected" and my list of likes/dislikes is based upon my style. Please feel free to see the two albums I have posted to get a better idea.

The setting for my 2013 party is now a Haunted Hotel, in case that helps 

Likes:
Everyday items that have decayed/dilapidated/worn out over time due to neglect
Ravens, crows, owls, buzzards that have invaded the haunted house
Victorian era settings that lend to a creepy atmosphere - think Disney's Haunted Mansion without the "Disney-kid"
Anything and everything related to the Headless Horseman!!!! He is my favorite icon for the holiday
Previously worn out household items (not clothes)
Elegant decorations that can be aged (candleabras, old drapes, etc.)
Anything one of kind/uniquely made, thrift store finds, etc.
Items that can be used on my collection of plaster busts (masks, hats, etc.)
Really would like to find a Ouija board
REALLY, REALLY want a Terra tombstone for my little Victorian cemetery - love to see her take on Jack the Ripper or some fictional person from that era.

Dislikes:
Glittery/cutesy decorations
Extreme gore (body parts, blood drenched items, etc.)
traditional/predictable/cookie-cutter decorations (one dimensional paper decorations, plastic pumpkins, rubber body parts, etc.) 
miniature villages
blow-molds
stuffed animals
Yankee candles
coffee mugs, dishtowels, etc.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll join! I do an indoor walkthrough haunt featuring a foyer with busts/portraits, a dungeon/prison scene, a graveyard, a cornfield, a swamp, a mummy's tomb and a witch's shack.

Likes/Wants:
Handmade is totally awesome!
Creepy Cloth
Jute Netting
Creepy Old Photos/Frames (Non-Lenticular)
Creepy/Old Candleholders/Candelabras
Witch Bottles/Containers
A Mortar and Pestle - been wanting one forever
Flameless Candles
Flickering String Lights
Glow Skeletons
Realistic Spiders/Snakes
Crows
Voodoo/Jungle Items
Realistic Tiki Items
Shrunken Heads
Egyptian Items/Treasures
Chains/Locks/Shackles/Hooks
Black Cloth or Plastic
Bones/Skulls
Busts
Garden Statues/Urns
Tombstones
Greenery/Fake Jungle Plants
Yankee Candle Witch's Brew Candles
Disney's (original) Escape To Witch Mountain/Return From Witch Mountain on DVD
Disney's The Cat From Outer Space on DVD
HomeGoods "Keep Calm and Haunt On" Pumpkin
Disneyland/Haunted Mansion Items

Dislikes:
Black Cats (I don't dislike them, but I'm sensitive about their use in Halloween imagery)
Items Depicting Dead/Zombie Animals
Glitter
Gore
Post-Apocalyptic/Radioactive Items
Country/Folksy Items
Cutesy/Disney/Cartoon Items
Inflatables
Blow Molds
Party Items (Serving Items, Dishes, etc.)
Coffee Mugs
Potholders/Dish Towels/Soap Dispensers/etc.
Costumes/Masks
Food/Candy
Licensed Characters - SAW, Jason, Michael, Scream, etc.
Dollar Tree Lenticulars
Dollar Tree Tombstones
Dollar Tree Knockers
Window Clings/Indoor Paper Decor


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

remember to post your list here!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

If you don't have your list here & I get you as a victim, you may be sorry.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I sound like a broken record, but remember to post here!


----------



## GhoulInGlitz (Jul 21, 2010)

Alright guys the GhoulinGliz has signed up and I see pretty much everyone dislikes glitter, so just send it my way 


Decorate indoor and outdoor
Indoor- old Victorian feel with potions and herbs about. Mixed in with some Scarytales, snows apple, Cinderellas shoe. 

Outside theme is the Witches house from Hansel and Gretel with a small grave yard. 

http://www.pinterest.com/tiamarie713/boards/

Likes
Ghosts/spirits (see Pinterest)
Witches
PVC candles
Candelabra
Witches hat
Need cheese cloth 
Spooky pictures 
I do LOVE glitter!!!
Outdoor lighting (flood lights)
Witches Spell book
Potions jars with labels 
Disney theme Halloween (scary tales)
Need severed foot to put in Cinderellas shoe. 
Skeletons/skulls/bones 
Items for my grave yard
Crystal ball
Witchy music 
Owls 
Tombstones
Halloween makeup and eye lashes. 
Disney villains!
Masquerade masks (saw at micheals) 
I need a sign that says " lost souls of those who indulged"

Dislike
Clowns
Gore/blood
Dolls
No dead animals! No fake road kill ick.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette and I are doing this together so you can check out both of our lists. Here is mine 

We decorate indoor and outside with a graveyard and also have a Halloween party
Items can be used, goodwill stuff, new, homemade

Likes
Spider Votive Candle Holders
PVC Candles
Bats
LED lighting
Ceramic Halloween Serving Dishes
Girl Groundbreaker Zombie
Carved Fake Pumpkin
Graveyard items, wreaths, candles, furry rats, gargoyles, headstones
Halloween paper plates, cups, trays, centerpieces, baking items
Halloween Bathroom Decorations
Halloween Soundtrack
Any Skulls
Bags of Bones and or parts of broken skeletons ( I eventually want to make a bone archway)
Overhead lighting for an outdoor party
Tombstones (no cute sayings) or the supplies to make some 
Halloween Socks
Halloween Centerpieces
Linticulars for Lil Ghouliette's office
Clothing for a skeleton bride and groom 

Dislike
Clowns
Zombie Babies
Glitter
Witch items
Cutsie Halloween items
Nothing Satonic or Demonic


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Let's keep this current too. 
If you don't post here, I'm not responsible for what I send you.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Spiders
Oddities & curiosities in jars and boxes and things
Potion Bottles & things for the witches area
Skeletons
Skulls
Spiders--little ones
Decorate indoors--lots of creepy cloth*and*anything 'odd' to put around
Vintage
Planning a haunted daycare scene for garage this year. Scary kids, babies*and*toys.
Anything for graveyard
Did I mention Spiders?
Hubbie buildng me my very own shed that I will turn into haunted house as this shed will be just for my Halloween creating items...and some large props.
Spiders--big ones
Witches*
Zombies
Undead things
Gargoyles

Dislikes:
Clowns
Pirates
Gore
Torture scenes/items
Lots of Blood
Lots of Glitter--but some is OK--little accents here and there
'cutsey'


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think a couple of people signed up have not posted here,, maybe could not find??


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

We have a big party in a big yard so anything for decorating large spaces is great: fabric, creepy cloth, lighting, glowsticks, spiderwebs, tombstones, bones, JOLs, etc. You know, your standard Halloween cast of characters…

I love Victorian decorations and costuming: jewelry and accessories, anything with colored glass. I like a dark Victorian vibe—candlesticks, books, bottles, picture frames…also, Steampunk! I particularly like long pendant-style necklaces, and hair accessories. 

I like Day of the Dead things: sugar skulls, skeleton figures, etc. 

Things based on dark literature, Edgar Allan Poe for example, would be cool. I'm an English instructor in real life! Also, ghost stories or ghost hunting type books. 

I sort of want an apothecary set. I don't have anywhere to display one, and it doesn't fit in with any of our current décor or themes, but they are so freakin' awesome looking! 

We usually have a costume tent or space at our parties so I collect odds and ends of costume pieces throughout the year. This can be dollar store stuff, thrift store, bits and pieces, whatever. Personally, I also like nail polish and fun make up around Halloween. 


Ok, now the specifics…

I LOVE spiders! I like realistic spiders, fuzzy spiders, and kind of cute spiders. We are doing an infestation theme this year for our party so anything creepy-crawly oriented would be awesome! This doesn’t have to be limited to spiders—roaches, rats, bats, snakes, and anything else on the squishy, scaly, twitchy side is cool. 

I love all things Disney, specifically Disneyland. Anything Haunted Mansion is awesome (especially involving the wallpaper pattern. Nightmare Before Christmas is always welcome (that was our party theme last year). My favorites are the villains. I love anything Disney Villains. My favorites villains, in order, Malificent, The Chernobog, The Queen of Hearts, the Evil Queen, and Cruella deVille (I think I’m dressing as Cruella this year!). 

Oh, I also love Halloween or any kind of creepy music, especially things that are not that well known (Monster Mash, Thriller, etc.). I love discovering new music for Halloween. 

We're not really that fond of gore or blood. I don't really like the dolls or babies much. Our parties and Halloween celebrations are a bit creepy, but family friendly. Also, we live in the California low desert, so things that are heat sensitive (candles, edible objects) may not work. It's HOT here!. I personally am not that fond of cutesy things (except socks--I love Halloween socks for some reason). And I don't really dig zombies or horror movies. 

I think that covers it for now. I’ll probably be adding more! 

*New Additions: We've recently decided (like two days ago) to add a creepy library to our party/décor. Needless to say we're a bit behind on that, so if you're talented with the spellbooks or find real books on appropriately creepy topics, that would be appreciated.

I have a Halloween Pinterest board but there's not much on it. 
http://pinterest.com/amyloper/halloween/ 

I'm sure I'll make changes and/or additions to this list. I'll be happy with anything though!


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

ok, I just found this! I have a 10 year old grandaughter who loves Halloween almost as much as me and she told me that I can't open my box until she is here! lol

LIKES
pumpkins, spiders, skeletons, rats, jewelry, black cats, witches, candy, gargoyles, wreaths, candles, those little battery operated tea lights, bats, just about any "typical" Halloween stuff! 

DISLIKES
blood and gore, babies, zombies, clowns, 

I have a Lemax village around a steam engine train track on a big table. I have a tree and like ornaments or lights. I also decorate indoors and outdoors. No particular theme on decorations. Thrift store, handmade or new stuff is welcome!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Trick or Treat
Smell my feet.
Give me something good to eat.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Ah you can send me anything you want. 




Bethany said:


> Let's keep this current too.
> If you don't post here, I'm not responsible for what I send you.


----------



## Bone Dancer (May 1, 2006)

* Likes:
I do a private party and the decorations have just gotten way out of hand the few years.
Indoors I do as a dungeon so: spider webs, chains, stone walls, skeletons, Think medieval and you got it.
Outdoors is a old graveyard with stone entry way, wrought iron fence, tombstones, and a mausoleum entry for the front of the house. In the grave yard you will find demons, ghosts, skeletons, zombies, and a conven of witches around a cauldron.


Dislikes:

No blood and gore
Pirates or clowns
No cute babies, dead or alive
No glitter or cute disney stuff
No blow-ups
Nothing modern (again think medieval)
No skeletons playing cards or singing
No goofy or funny
No fresh dead bodies, old dried up ones are ok.


I hope you get the general idea and if all else fails I can always use duct tape, white bed sheets, black paint, chicken wire, and great stuff foam. *


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Yay Bone Dancer!!! I am so glad you joined! You are going to have a blast!!!
(P.S If BD's Reaper needs help with Bone Dancer's reap, I know him very well and can offer suggestions.)


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I decorate inside and out, inside probably a bit more than out simply because I sit around and keep adding things up until the big day. 
My indoor theme is just basic Haunted House, Gothic/ Victorian, run down mansion. I'm going to hang creepy cloth and cheese cloth everywhere. Spider webs, Skeletons , a seance table ( I already have a crystal ball a ouija board and several candelabra's) , that sort of thing. I decorate like my house really is the haunted house, so I take all of my "real" everyday stuff and pack it into the storage bins the halloween comes out of , I just trade it out. All signs of real life are gone from now until after Christmas (except the TV , my son would kill me)

My outdoor theme is Sleepy Hollow. I'm making my own Headless Horseman, going to have corn stalks and lots of jack o lanterns , the evil face kind , not jolly or happy I want sinister evil. a scarey scare crow. crows. and orange lighting and I really need some orange lighting.

My likes > 
Gothic looking stuff
Anything that looks like it belongs in an old run down spooky mansion
Poe ( love actual Poe stuff or things that look Poeish ( love the towels at target with raven ect. and those plastic containers with skull and trees with crows as an example)
Creepy ( not gory but creepy , scary )
I like those creepy girls crawling on the ceiling backwards
Skeletons
cheese cloth ( black especially, they had it in the halloween food section of walmart) I took creepy cloth off because I actually have a ton of it
Orange lighting ( or amber)
oddities and curiosities ( I love that stuff but not real animals in jars BUT real bones are good) anything made is cool I have a cabinet for odd stuff.
tombstones especially if they have the sleepy hollow look, kind of simple not goofy names , more realistic
witch stuff ( I like more realistic looking stuff, not cutesy) 
potion bottles 
magic books
apothecary kits
pagan stuff
mean faced jack o' lanterns
plain white pillar candles battery operated ( flame less) different sizes ( no blood drips , just white although it can have grey or black dry brush look)
horror action figures 
vintage baby carriage ( a girl can dream lol)
I need a severed head, one with hair would be cool. I need HH to hold it by the hair ( hey, you never know what your reapers skills are)
Tarot cards !!


Dislikes >
Clowns
Blow molds
Inflatables
Zombies I like them, I just have a ton and not using any this year
Aliens
Pirates
lots of glitter
cutesy
Disney ( except Haunted mansion...thats cool)
Vampires , again I like them fine just sort of over done and I'm getting tired of them
I don't need movies or music 
I don't have a party 
candy or food items ( I'm on a diet and struggling)
Dollar store /Dollar Tree I have everything , tons of it in boxes, I can't even use all that I have 
keep calm and....
Day of the dead
I had creepy cloth on my likes but when I got my bins out of storage I realized I have a ton of it so i dont really need it anymore.

Thats all I can think of right now. I may come back and add or amend some things because my mind is slow, it has certain peak times when a neuron may fire and something cool will come to me so if that happens I will add it here.
I do have a pinterest page , link in siggy


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Need everyone to post here please


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

In case someone missed my previous posts:

If you do not post your likes & dislikes here and I get you as a victim. You might be sorry.........


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yup,,, then you will get what ever Bethany wants to send you,,, glitter bombs,,, yup! feather boa;s ,, yup, those too,,, and all the little glitter skulls you could ever want!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

bethene said:


> yup,,, then you will get what ever Bethany wants to send you,,, glitter bombs,,, yup! feather boa;s ,, yup, those too,,, and all the little glitter skulls you could ever want!!!!!


Oh no, I'd go really heavy on the blood & gore. Prehaps some body parts. OH I know!! Glitter body parts!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh yeah,, throw some glitter in the blood, and call it the twilight corpse!!!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Dear Reaper,

I love love handmade! Our main party this year is "haunted forest" themed. We have a graveyard in the yard, a scarecrow/corn type section, as well as a new black light section set up on the wrap around porch. (That's where the candy goes) i am still working on my 1:12 scale haunted dollhouse. We have 2 little goblins, 6 and 9. Traditional/vintage halloween is always good. We veer away from anything too gory or glittery. We love spooky little characters all over the house. Hubby and I will be a voodoo priest and priestess for the main party. The kids are having a despicable me minions party. We love halloween edition anything: food, toys, magazines etc. if you have a specialty...that's my favorite


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Druidess said:


> Dear Reaper,
> 
> I love love handmade! Our main party this year is "haunted forest" themed. We have a graveyard in the yard, a scarecrow/corn type section, as well as a new black light section set up on the wrap around porch. (That's where the candy goes) i am still working on my 1:12 scale haunted dollhouse. We have 2 little goblins, 6 and 9. Traditional/vintage halloween is always good. We veer away from anything too gory or glittery. We love spooky little characters all over the house. Hubby and I will be a voodoo priest and priestess for the main party. The kids are having a despicable me minions party. We love halloween edition anything: food, toys, magazines etc. if you have a specialty...that's my favorite


I LOVE the Minions can I come to the kids party!!  I'd bring the cupcakes!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Likes: I absolutely love the creativity of the people on this forum, so anything hand made is awesome! Witches, Vampires, the gothic look, bats, skulls/skelly's, spiders, cemetery stuff, PVC candles, creepy cloth, ANYTHING for my voodoo theme

Dislikes: Excessive gore, clowns, glittery stuff, no country/chessy stuff

Theme: This year I have decided to do a Mardi Gras/Voodoo party. This will be my first time doing this theme, so I would love ANYTHING to help with this theme. 

Link to my Pinterest page: http://pinterest.com/kab827/halloween/


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Bethany said:


> I LOVE the Minions can I come to the kids party!!  I'd bring the cupcakes!
> View attachment 171245


Haha! Of course! We are actually making very similar cupcakes. Too cute!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Bethany said:


> Let's keep this current too.
> If you don't post here, I'm not responsible for what I send you.


Bethany, I know you do not do the Harry Potter thing but thought you would get a chuckle out of this one I seen on Pinterest.









The only one they missed was Prof. Mad Eyed Moody, he would have been a classic on that LOL!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Kaster, I LOVE every Harry Potter book & saw every movie! And I had to do the Harry Potter stuff at Universal last August! 

Doing Universal Halloween Horror Nights Saturday - A Whole new experience for me!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Bethany said:


> Kaster, I LOVE every Harry Potter book & saw every movie! And I had to do the Harry Potter stuff at Universal last August!
> 
> Doing Universal Halloween Horror Nights Saturday - A Whole new experience for me!


Perfect then!!! I can't do horror stuff very well... I have ridiculous crazy dreams without having scary movies, ect added to them I think my last scary movie was Alfred Hitchcock's The Birds and I still get weirded out if there is a big flock of them near me. If there is some humor to them I am OK But Horror is just simply horrible for me at bedtime. LOL !


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Have people who still have not posted here


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Katster said:


> Perfect then!!! I can't do horror stuff very well... I have ridiculous crazy dreams without having scary movies, ect added to them I think my last scary movie was Alfred Hitchcock's The Birds and I still get weirded out if there is a big flock of them near me. If there is some humor to them I am OK But Horror is just simply horrible for me at bedtime. LOL !


I tried to get my daughter into the Harry Potter books. Someone gave her the first book for her birthday when she was younger. I read it and then was out the day they came out each time a new book came out. Even when we were on vacation. LOL And if it is a MINION I LOVE IT. Unless he'd dressed in S&M Garb or smoking a big doobie! 
As far as being scared, I quit babysitting after I saw Halloween! Scared the crap out of me that he was gone when they looked over the rail. DONE!
I like Halloween, don't like being scared. Don't know how well I'm going to handle Univeral Saturday night. If any of them touch me or sneak up behind me and scare me, I hit when I get scared & scream really loud.  Somebody may get hearing damage.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Bethany said:


> I LOVE the Minions can I come to the kids party!!  I'd bring the cupcakes!
> View attachment 171245


You willing to fly for that party? 



bethene said:


> Have people who still have not posted here


I have an inkling she's talking about me.  I'm horrible. I never check the like/dislike threads when stalking my victim.  But, I'll find my list and post soon, promise.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The Red Hallows said:


> You willing to fly for that party?
> I'd have to come early, the cupcakes wouldn't travel well.  OMG I could go and see TK's renovation IN PERSON!
> Wish I could.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I know... I keep harassing him about the Grand Opening Halloween Party at his house. We could travel North to Tk's and then down south to StacyN to check out her witch apothecary jars and decorations.

*Here's my list:*

*Likes*:  LABELS (Have I mentioned I haven't made one jar for my witch stash yet) Candles (fake, real, tall, fat, short, etc.), jars & bottles for my conservatory/apothecary witch theme I am trying to finally complete this year, brooms (all shapes and sizes just not glitter), bats, vintage type decorations, old books, especially big-fat old books, spiders, home made, unique-one-of-a-kind items/oddities, crazy shaped/ unique picture frames, vintage witch-themed photographs/pictures, witches, witch signage, I'm completely jealous of StacyN and Hilda's potion bottles (just two off the top of my head, but there are many I like). We normally do a graveyard set up outside, but thisyear we are doing witches. Bones are always great and random things that could be transformed into sometime halloween-like are always fun to have around the house, also. Old Halloween stuff you no longer need, I'm not picky. Oh, and this girl loves chocolate. 

*Dislikes*: Glitter, gore (I make gore-themed items, but rarely use in my haunt), harvest festival, cutesy, 1980 and newer movie themed items like Jason, Freddy, Saw, etc.,


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

This list is for both Pumpkinking30 and I 

Likes:
Jack o Lanterns
Frankenstein
Ancient Egyptian/ Mummy stuff
Bats, Rats, Cats, Frogs, Owls, Spiders (no animal phobias here)
Vintage Halloween Stuff
Blow Molds
Beistle decorations
Vintage Rosbro/ E. Rosen Candy Containers
Vampires (Not the super gory or “Teen Romance” kind, more of the classic Dracula/ gothic vampire thing)
Potion Bottles
Dia de los Muertos
Witches
Universal Monsters
Disney’s Haunted Mansion
Creepy-looking photos
Travis Louie portraits
Ghosts 
Ghost stories (also books on paranormal investigation)
Ghost ships/pirates 
Grim reapers 
Skeletons
Wizard things 
Nightmare before Christmas
Skulls
Werewolves 
Ravens
Headless Horseman
Primitives (early American-style decorations)
Midnight Syndicate
Mad Scientist Stuff
Haunted Houses
Oddities
Boney Bunch
Halloween Village Stuff
Gargoyles
Halloween/ Fall Scents (Candles, oil burners/infusers,)
Fall Leaves
Scarecrows
Tombstones
Swamp monsters
Voodoo things

Dislikes
Gore, Blood, Guts
Zombies
Real Witchcraft Items
With the Florida climate candy is probably not the best idea. 
Horror movies (slasher films)


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Just added to mine (again)!


----------



## Nosleep4thewicked (Sep 26, 2012)

_*Love Vintage steam punk style
skeleton keys
old looking clocks*_
shadow boxes
old frames/pictures/paintings
_*Lanterns that light up[/*I]
Raven ravens and more ravens
Jack o Lanterns
*Anything made by Gemmy*
Bats, 
Owls,
Blow Molds
Beistle decorations
Halloween postcards
Ghosts 
Poe items
Pirates
Skeletons
Spiders
witches
Mirrors
Haunted Houses
Boney Bunch
Halloween Village Stuff
Gargoyles\
Pvc Candles
Halloween Candles
baking items 
party ware
party favors for kids
We host an indoor party each year but also decorate outdoors
like used eclectic vintage retro we are flea market yard sale junkies!
like country/fall items rustic not cute
we have three dogs 



Dislikes
Gore, Blood, Guts
bloody body parts
not into Disney except the nightmare before Christmas stuff
Zombies
Dolls
slasher items
Anything to frightening I have a 10 yr old 
Not into crafty items
no/food/candy my daughter was recently diagnosed with type 1 diabetes and on a really strict diet
no dollar tree.99Cent store items. all stocked up with these items already
no movies or cds

My first secret Reaper ! YAY Excited!_


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bumping to the top


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

2013 Secret Reaper 2

My theme this year is "Things that go bump in the night". Next year's is House of Oddities and Twisted Tales
My haunt name is "Twisted Manor"
I change themes every year and have a costume closet.
I like homemade, store bought, leftovers and thrift store stuff.

PLEASE CHECK THIS THREAD OFTEN---tend to update as we go.

My needs are:

Freddie Kruger sweater and glove
Need a gizmo from gremlins (condition doesn't matter)
shackles and chains for torture room
prisoner costume
creepy cloth-darker colors if possible. Dollar tree cloth works for me
ravens
Sam from Trick or Treat or atleast his head
Vampire kit
facehuggers from the movie Aliens
Straight jacket
Werewolf kit
Mr. Pointy from Buffy the vampire slayer(wooden stake)
Spanish moss-----real or fake
Riddler envelope from batman
"odd/evil" plants
vultures
bats
rats
scorpions
spiders
bugs
miner's hat and tools
costume stuff---not makeup
anything that would fit into the "oddities" catagory---i have a monkey's paw already
cheshire cat or caterpiller deranged for my Malice in wonderland scene next year.
large size mushrooms
voodoo stuff----shrunken heads, gators, skulls

Not fond of or no need of:
blow molds
inflatables
glittery things
makeup
movies and music


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is my list of likes and dislikes copy and pasted. I draw inspiration from a lot of places. I like things with a darker vibe all year long and I am pretty open to whatever for the most part. I tend to keep some Halloween up all year. 

As far as themes go I'm still kind of thinking Edwardian vampire (think Downton Abbey era). I might mix a bit of witchyness in though. I plan on building some spell books and potions. 


http://pinterest.com/etherstragic/

Likes:
Indoor decor
Elegant gothic decor
Victorian/ Edwardian
vintage Halloween
antiqued items
Vampires, but not the teenage glittering kind. I like Dracula, Nosferatu, Interview With A Vampire/ Anne Rice type vampires, or something more Sid Vicious/ rock and roll like Spike and Drusilla.
coffins
black/ silver/ purples/ blues/ orange/ rich dark jewel tones/ blood red
Autumn/ Winter
ice and snow
Fall leaves and barren trees
Autumn scents and crisp Winter ones
shadows and silhouettes
the moon/ night sky
Slavic looking items
Anatomical type stuff/ organs/ blood/ skeletons
Macabre/ spooky curiosity shop type stuff
Spooky apothecary
spell books
Pumpkins
Candles/ candelabras
Cemetery/ graveyard/ tombstones
Bats/ Ravens/ crows
Black cats
Witches
Ghosts/ spirits
I like spider webs, but not the spiders themselves. They creep me out.
Black roses
Transylvanian castles
Reapers
Steampunk
gypsy
sugar skulls/ Dias De Los Muertos
dark, ethereal type stuff; apparitions
I do collect children toys that are quirky, vintage, or just curious in some way. I like the toys on Nightmare Before Christmas and the spider baby from Toy Story.


TV/ Movies:
Tim Burton especially Sleepy Hollow and Nightmare Before Christmas
Georges Méliès- A Trip to the Moon, etc
Addams Family
Dracula
Queen of the Damned/ Interview With A Vampire
Classic monsters
Let the Right One In
Underworld
Supernatural
Buffy/ Angel

Lit/ Authors:
Eastern European folklore
British romantic lit- Shelley (Mary and Percy), Keats, Byron, Coleridge, etc
Oscar Wilde/ Dorian Gray
Anne Rice
Bram Stoker
Edgar Allen Poe
Edward Gorey


Historical Periods/ Styles/ Cultures:
Victorian/ Edwardian
Eastern Europe/ Slavic/ Russia
1800s London and Paris
Dutch Renaissance
Art Nouveau
1920's
Art Deco
Baroque
Ancient Egypt
French Revolution/ Marie Antoinette type stuff
Brit Punk, who says Halloween can't be rock and roll

Dislikes:
Outdoor décor for now since I live in an apartment.
Spiders/ bugs- I have some phobias there.
Zombies
gory, blood and guts,Texas Chainsaw type decorations.
I'm not big on Freddy vs Jason, Scream, etc sort of movie characters. I don't mind dark movies, but I prefer something a little more atmospheric and elegant with a rich gothic landscape. I'm not big on that modern horror/ torture film stuff.
Werewolves
Sparkle-pires/ Twicrap- I like my vampires elegant, but vicious not glittering and emo. I hate most of that teen vampire crap that has become the thing since Twilight.
Clowns
Hot Topic
Disney
pirates
folksy, country type fall decor.
I'm not a cook so I wouldn't have much use for baking type stuff.
anything super Satanic, no goat heads and child sacrifices in a box


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

You all are a lot more detailed than mine...here's what I sent. 

Likes: Skeletons, vampires, bats. I prefer scary over cartoony. Huge Edgar Allen Poe fan...especially The Raven...albeit a little over done...but it's The Raven...it's awesome. Store bought is cool...homemade is awesome. We décor outside and inside. Just recently made a graveyard in the bed of my truck. This year's party theme is enchanted forest, but our decorations branch out beyond that also. 

Disliks: Ummmm...cartoony. Not a huge fan of the black cat aspect...aside from that...not much. 

Short and sweet...now I feel like a loser.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Come on every one
Join the fun!!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Likes: Spooky/Scary/Creepy props, costumes, accessories etc for my 2013 theme (seance, fortune telling, snake charmer, circus). I really need a planchette for the Ouija board (it went missing), a metal horn for the seance parlour, and realistic, scary snakes but anything in the above theme would be great except:

Dislikes: Cute, ornamental, paper constructed, funny stuff

Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I LOVE the Minions can I come to the kids party!!  I'd bring the cupcakes!
> View attachment 171245



 Dang it! I was just going to chime in with...wait until Bethany sees this!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump bump bump


----------



## JordanHalloweenLover (Sep 18, 2013)

My mom and I are throwing a halloween party. Dressing as Red Riding Hood (the one where she slayed the wolf) and I need a wolf head (no gore please) and a basket.

Likes:
Shaking zombie baby from Spirit Halloween
creepy dolls
blood (not a lot to where it's gross or scary. same with gore.)
CANDY!!!!!!
Halloween baking stuff
vampires
zombies
baby zombies
ghosts
home made stuff
collars (for my dog and 2 cats)
black roses
gore (not to where it's so gory it's gross)

Dislikes:
really gory and bloody stuff (to where it's gross)
really creepy stuff like lunging spiders (it scares me lol)


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

First off, I will appreciate anything you send me because I have just started my collection so I don't have a lot. So have fun stalking me and don't worry, I will love it. 
Likes:
Owls
lenticular photos, aside from the ones from dollar tree. I have those.  but I think 99 cent stores have a different variety
indoor and outdoor stuff
tombstones
ground breakers
Handmade items are my favorite!  I really do prefer them. It makes me feel special. Haha. But if you're not really artistically inclined that is okay!
Vintage Halloween
I would adore a Ouija board serving tray
I love Victorian era things
Black creepy cloth. Could use about 4 more packages (covering windows)
The movie "Trick r treat" 
primitive Halloween stuff
a mortar and pedestal. I would LOVE one of these for my witch setup!
coffins
hearses
bats
Potion jars (One can never have too many )
Cheesecloth
mummies
Witches (of course!)
Gory is acceptable
Spell books
mermaids
skeletons
I do "cute" as well as scary
indoor/outdoor
Ouija board (Not the cardboard glow in the dark kind)
jack-o-lanterns
Props
Anything that would look cool in a witches kitchen
cauldrons
Battery operated candles
foggers
Glitter
lighting (i have about 100 strands of the orange and purple string lights from dt so i dont need those, but green string lights, black lights, strobe lights, or things that light up in general amuse me. A black light would be super awesome)
skulls
witch hats
blowmolds
"funkins" those carvable pumpkins from Michaels or Hobby Lobby ( I have a small one from DT, but I can't do much with it)
masks (for future prop builds. Really want a witch one)
unique jars
candles/ candelabras
crows and ravens
haunted mansion
spiders
spider webs
black cats
I love little unique trinkets
wax warmers (don't have a Halloween one yet)
fall scented wax cubes I.E: pumpkin spice, apple cinnamon, pumpkin pie. I LOVE spiced scents.
oddities
vintage photographs
pretty Halloween related fabric (Would really love some with spider webs, or skulls)
sugar skulls
shoes that look like witch shoes (for display)
those handmade PVC candles would be amazing
bird cages
I am a Rocky horror picture show FREAK, so if you are by chance crafty, and make something movie related, that would rock my socks. Lol. But I already own the movie so no need for that.  *Let's do the time warp again!*
could also use antique looking bible, a vintage suitcase, red, or purple velvet or satin fabric, a cool looking cross, and a garland of fake garlic. I'm putting together a vampire hunting kit. 


I have more than one Halloween board:
http://www.pinterest.com/catiebbyy/boards/


Dislikes:
Aliens
Don't care for characters like Jason, freddy, etc.
pirate things
zombie babies
dolls
steam punk
I don't really need a whole lot from the dollar tree. I pretty much bought them out this year. Lol
Oh, and I have 2 little mutts.  You don't have to send them anything though. They are super spoiled by "grandma".  But if you want to, that is fine with them too. 
movies (unless it's trick r treat. lol)
I don't need any sound effects I have a bunch saved on my computer


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I spent over an hour re-doing my Likes/Dislikes list a couple of days ago. I came back to look at it and its not here..?? Im not sure what happened. It was a good list to  anyway I will do another one, If my reaper gets the list that I sent to Bethene it is just fine, its the list that I intended for you to have.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> I spent over an hour re-doing my Likes/Dislikes list a couple of days ago. I came back to look at it and its not here..?? Im not sure what happened. It was a good list to  anyway I will do another one, If my reaper gets the list that I sent to Bethene it is just fine, its the list that I intended for you to have.


Could you have possibly posted it on the 1st Secret Reaper board? I don't know just a thought, anything to save you retyping it. Not to mention remembering what you wrote. I never remember things they way they were originally...sucks!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Likes: traditional---bats, rats, spiders, witches, pumpkins, etc

Dislikes: cutesy, Disneyish, and the complete polar opposite: blood/gore/body parts


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmmm... Good idea. I better look around a bit more. You are totally right about not remembering how I wrote it. I was really happy with my wording. Oh well. There are worse things that could have happened. The important thing is to get my Reaper a good guide


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Our theme this year is Midnight Carnival. 

Love thrift store, yard sale, homemade, or repurposed items. 

Other Likes:
elegant haunted house
tarnished silverplate
battery-operated candles
creepy cloth
cheesecloth
spooky portraits, lenticulars
medieval items
gargoyles
cherubs
mummies
ghosts
Headless Horseman, Sleepy Hollow
Frankenstein
Dracula
Vintage Halloween

Dislikes:
scented candles
movies
excessive gore


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

can not have to big of a list helps the reaper out so much


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you so much Dear Reaper for the time effort and thought that I know you will put into my things. I really do appreciate you and your love for this fantastic game! It is wonderful having like minded individuals to share this special time with. I LOVE SR! Please don't worry yourself over my things I will love what ever you send and will try to make stalking me easier. I wont try to find out who you are. Ill just wait for the surprise. Happy stalking 

I am more of a spooky Halloween lover, not so much scary. I actually love scary but have little kids so no scary gory for us. I love anything that you would see in a Cemetery- Fog, Moons and Stars, Ravens, Tombstones, Coffins, Spooky trees, Lightning, ghosts, Lanterns

I am a reader so any type of Halloween or horror books or bookmarks would be a winner with me. I am on goodreads.com

I also have a Halloween Tea and have been searching for a Halloween themed or black tea pot. I would love anything to make my Halloween tea table look great. Tongs, Spoons, Tea cups, Tea towels, Napkins, pretty much anything tea oriented I would just love love love. Nothing better in my life than tea and books unless its Halloween themed tea and books 

I need a sign for my cemetery, I don't even have a generic one that just says Cemetery on it. We call it The Nights Watch Cemetery- Grounds Keepers The East Family

I love universal monsters especially Dracula, I love the female vampires in long white flowing dresses. Any kind of Dracula and his brides stuff.

I have Vincent Vampire, Helsa and Victoria from Grandin Road and they are the focus of my cemetery. So it is sort of a vampire themed cemetery but I do have other spooks in there as well. I need some bats to go in the cemetery, how can I have vampires and no bats?...

I am attempting my first low rolling fog this year and lighting so anything that could help me out with lighting would be great, I have tons of string lights, I want to do flood lights, LED so on. I know I want to get some blue LED lights to put in front of my tombstones.

My Themes This year are:
Edgar Allan Poe in my dining room, black white and gray are the colors im using. Once Upon a Midnight Dreary and the Raven, anything Poe.

Sleepy Hollow in my living room, I am looking for one of those hats with a feather in it that ichabod crane wears to put on top of a pumpkin, its on my pinterest board for Halloween 2013. Ive also been looking for the Headless Horseman snow globe from home goods this year and haven't found it yet.

Primitive witches in my kitchen, I love witches, its sort of me all year around, my kitchen is a magical kitchen, I love witchy brooms

Spiders Lair on my front porch, I have a web covered man and some pods to hang up.

unlike most I do love glitter 

We have a family movie every Friday night in October with a themed food to match the movie so any kind of Pillows, Throws, blankets, quilts, things to make our family movie night cozy would be very much appreciated. This is my kids favorite part of Halloween 

I do have a doggy, a German shepherd ( you don't need to send anything for her and the kids, I just know that some people like to know this info)


Dislikes/Cant use
Satanic/Demonic, Bloody/Gory, Pirates, Aliens, Clowns, Slasher stuff, PLEASE no snakes bad phobia...and i don't like anything dealing with Kids or animals. Dead kids freak me out. It sounds like im being picky, im not, i just want to give you a good list.

If you get stuck my pinterest boards are a great place to look, I take things off after i make them for myself. I have about 10 Halloween boards. I also have albums in my profile and I post very regularly on here. I LOVE HF!

I just want to say thank you so much again. I feel so lucky to be a part of this amazing forum family!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know there are some who have not posted on here yet, please make a detailed list for your reaper


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i love anything handmade...candles (real or pvc, if they are scented please do NOT send anything that smells remotely like vanilla- its one of those smells that makes hubby REALLY sick. other scents are fine ), tombstones, outdoor props (or indoor LOL), love glitter (im a girly witch LOL), i love anything witchy or graveyard stuff, props that move, creepy....etc... i love charlie brown halloween and dont think i have anything related to it (other than the dvd lol), apothecary jars, etc also love blow molds (dont have any) and inflatables.

dislike gore, clowns and 'country', but I do like retro stuff (does that make sense?) I also LOATHE cutsie owls. even the realistic ones im not crazy about (im not scared of them, just sick of them being everywhere LOLOL)

what i DO NOT need - spiderwebs, creepy cloth, the door knocker things, lenticulars, dollar tree tombstones (i have a 10 year supply of all of those LOL), if you send candy, dont send much - we just don't really eat it, and hubbys diabetic....

I LOVE all of the handmade tombstones, FCG's, outdoor props so many people make on here!

one thing i need and cant get locally (this time of year) are green and red LED string lights for my cauldron. needs to be LED so it doesn't get hot (i leave them on all month- 24/7).... Also could use purple (just a strand or two, not too much)

spotlights (blue) or strobe lights are awesome - as are fog machines (dont have any of that kind of stuff)

Also, our house is down from the main neighborhood, its dark down here and we don't get many ToT - which sucks because the main part of the n'hood has tons. If you have or find or.. whatever - something for us to put at the end of the driveway to bring some attention to us, that would be great (meaning, it would have to be really BRIGHT. I did string orange lights down the driveway last year and that helped some, but would really like to have something even brighter that kids can see from a distance - so they know we're 'open' lol. The kids love inflatables, and they draw attention so maybe something along those lines with some sort of strobe or spot lighting?

the only stores that i regularly buy halloween stuff in are walmart and dollar tree/ dollar general. so its a pretty good bet if you get something from elsewhere, i dont have it.... which is a good thing LOLOL

thinking of doing a black/white/red theme next year. never done a theme before (and don't have much in that general color scheme), and i think it would be cute!

my pinterest board is here (theres a couple of halloween ones i think): http://pinterest.com/ocracokebound

I really hope this doesn't sound greedy or picky - I promise I am neither! Just trying to give a clear view of what I have/ need/ want (or don't want) and the types of things I can use. If you are talented enough to make something - I will love it! If not, I will still love it! LOL

oh! my reaper from SR1 sent me purple rope light. I could use more!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh man Saki, I have some dark red glass candle holders. If I ever decide to give them up, they're yours.



Saki.Girl said:


> Haunt: I decorate inside and out
> 
> This year’s haunt is Dark Alice in wonderland so anything to go with that would Rock .
> Mushrooms, bottles of drink me potions ext. , stop watch prop, Styrofoam skulls , anything that you think would go with dark Alice ( just not bloody gory )
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come moo. Us peep for reaper 2


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> Oh man Saki, I have some dark red glass candle holders. If I ever decide to give them up, they're yours.


Oh cool ya I have a huge love for red glass and dark red rocks


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Here we go again LOL.

UPDATE: Forgot to add my Pinterest. I have like a dozen Halloween boards lol. http://www.pinterest.com/missmandy1983/boards/ 

Likes: In no particular order
-Witchy items (hats, shoes, spell books, potion bottles, mortar & pestle, etc)
-Pumpkins & Ghosts (particularly love ghosts WITH a pumpkin head)
-Traditional vampires (Count Dracula style)
-LOVE blow molds
-Love vintage/primitive Halloween (including Beistle) 
-Halloween lanterns (things that light up in general)
-Absolutely adore crocheted items! They bring me back to childhood  
-Would love to add to my Halloween Annalee collection
-Halloween art/signs/framed silhouettes
-Halloween light sets (not a big fan of the new LED lights though)
-Yankee Candle items (I don't collect Boney Bunch, but I've always thought the collection was cool and I like their other Halloween items. Witch's Brew and Apple Pumpkin are my favorite scents  )
-Love The Walking Dead (especially Daryl  ) 
-Love owls 

 Dislikes:
-Sparkly, glittery or tinsely items
-Zombie babies
-Pirates
-Realistic demonic stuff, including Quiji boards
-Overly cutesy things


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay guys, bad news for me. I cant do SR2  We have some expensive things to pay for and we just cant swing it. Its not really the money for me, its the shipping. You guys will come to know that I am an all in kind of girl. I don't want to short my victim at all and if I cant do it right, I don't want to do it. I tend to go overboard on everything that's just how I am and I wouldn't feel right just sending the minimum so I will gladly watch you guys from the sidelines and take notes for SR next year!! Cant wait to see you guys in action! Since im not in the game if anyone needs help or ideas about anything just PM me, I can be a silent partner that you run things by if you need me


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

I n anticipation of my box from my reaper in SR2. I feel I need to sit on the grim reapers lap and say how good or bad I have been this year and tell what I would like for Halloween, So here goes, I really like primitives, like the coffee stained things, someone got some witch boots with rusted saftey pins that I thought were super cool. I really love Black cats, Bats, Love Raven;s Crows which ever you prefer to call them, Halloween clocks, hand painted, Witchy tea sets for my spooky tea party, spice cabinets with apothecary jars, ANY Gothic, Victorian, edwardian stuff, old clothes, top hats, skeleton keys, NO NO NO !I DONT like GORE, BLOOD, CLOWNS, ZOMBIES, PIRATES, dollar store stuff (I have one here and they all have the same stuff anyway). I feel like a brat or Veruca Salt. If you can take something From the thrift store. Hand paint it Halloween in theme I like. It would be cherished so much.


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

hmmm-just realized I posted my likes/dislikes for SR2 under SR1 - I never was good at following directions:
My first Secret Reaper---YAH!
I am new to the site but have spent lots of time checking out the different forums and posts here and wow such a creative group of people. 

Each year, I do a haunt for the neighborhood kids out of our home...the first year, I decorated our front yard and one stall in our 3 garage and have never had so much fun. So the next year I did the front yard and the full 3 car garage and third year the haunt grew to our full 3 car garage and front part of our home. This year plan to do the full 3 car garage and entire first level of our home along with the yard since we have had so much fun with the neighborhood kids and gotten such fun feedback. I try to change the rooms and themes each year so basically anything to add to the mix would be fun! 
As far as likes and dislikes --- I love anything Halloween but guess if I had to pick dislikes; it would be gorey gore, ouija boards and pirates. 
As for Likes: love skeletons, witches, ghosts, basically everything Halloween for decorating indoors and out.
Oh...and I can't wait to have my first "victim"!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA! MissMandy, I KNEW you couldn't stay away!


MissMandy said:


> Here we go again LOL.
> 
> Likes: In no particular order
> -Witchy items (hats, shoes, spell books, potion bottles, mortar & pestle, etc)
> ...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

ScaredyKat said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! MissMandy, I KNEW you couldn't stay away!


Hush you  lmao. In previous years, I have been able to stay away. But I made a mistake this year.....I looked at the thread


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

MissMandy said:


> Here we go again LOL.
> 
> Likes: In no particular order
> -Witchy items (hats, shoes, spell books, potion bottles, mortar & pestle, etc)
> ...


Well MissMandy, your list has changed from the First reaper. Hopefully you won't get me as your reape
\\r again.. 
I'll admit the flower arrangement was bordering on cutsey, but I am making myself one. Go figure! LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Bethany said:


> Well MissMandy, your list has changed from the First reaper. Hopefully you won't get me as your reape
> \\r again..
> I'll admit the flower arrangement was bordering on cutsey, but I am making myself one. Go figure! LOL


Nah, it was just the right amount of cutesy  I think I'm actually going to use it for Thanksgiving, since I have like 0 decorations for that holiday LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

MissMandy said:


> Nah, it was just the right amount of cutesy  I think I'm actually going to use it for Thanksgiving, since I have like 0 decorations for that holiday LOL


That's what I'm going to do with mine. We'll actually be house/pet sitting for the week of Thanksgiving & it is going to be my center piece. I have some "fall" decorations, but like everything else - in storage.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I like it all. Just send it. lol. 

Likes: Where to I begin.
I decorate both indoors and outdoors.
Indoors is a witch's kitchen with potion bottles, and skeletons sitting down to "dinner". Also various Halloween items throughout the house. The table could use a centerpiece. Maybe some eyeball plants???

Outdoors, We cycle thru themes so anything would be welcome that would fit into a fortune telling theme, witch's house, graveyard or pirates.

This year, the outdoor themes are pirates and a large graveyard. I always need lighting, spotlights, led spotlights, spotlight holders, and other ideas for creative lighting in the graveyard. Tombstones are always appreciated. Always in need of creepy cloth, rats (not real ones), cats (real ones are fine here), spiders, skulls, skeletons etc. that can be used for filler in the graveyard.

Pirates always need treasure, coins, jewels, maps, pirate flags, parrots etc.

Love anything that moves. Deer motors, etc. are wonderful to animate the props I already have.
Love uniquely carved pumpkins. anything handmade, unique, second hand, etc. Store bought is fine too. Whatever you send will get used!!!

Pets: We have a cat named Freddy Krueger. He had really sharp claws when we rescued him.

Other interests: My hobby outside of Halloween is Middle Eastern Folk dance, aka belly dancing. Always appreciate items that fuse my two favorite hobbies together.

Dislikes: Cute is fine just not so cute that your three year old would want it. Glitter is fine just not so much that it follows me around for weeks. Don't like extreme gore. Some blood and gore is fine but we have a lot of small kids at our camp haunt so I try to keep the gore to a minimum.

No inflatables. Don't need dollar store items unless they are used to create something else. I normally hit them up and buy several of each item they have.

NO clowns. If I open, the box and it contains a clown, I will have a heart attack, die and then have to show up as ghost to my own haunt.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Likes: All things Disney related. I love Disneyland and Disney villains. Our annual Halloween party this year is an infestation so anything creepy crawly is always wanted (bugs, spiders, rats, snakes, spider webs, fake cans of bug spray, etc etc). Crafting and construction supplies are always nice to get because I go through so much of them (duct tape, hot glue, super glue, glitter, scrap material, yarn,etc etc). I work for a library and am helping to host a Halloween party for the kids there. The theme of that party is Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown so anything and everything related to that would be awesome. I plan on doing a steampunk Little Mermaid costume for Mickey's Halloween party at Disneyland. I just general like Day of the Dead, Victorian, steampunk, pumpkins, witches, bugs, spiders, lights, glow in the dark stuff, jars, skeletons. 

Dislikes: Gore and guts, Satanic or ritualistic stuff, dead babies.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Every one post here?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok updated my list


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, so I keep editing my lists. It seems that my dislikes list is longer than my likes, so my reaper is gonna be thinking "does this chick even like Halloween?!" lol I assure you I do, but I'm being a little picky the second time around just to see what my reaper can come up with. I have 2 etsy shops, sell on ebay, write a blog, so there's plenty of sleuthing to be done 


LIKES:
*Vintage Fortune telling things - love this kind of stuff, check my albums
*Antique style decor
*UNIQUE handmade (no first grade craft type of things like paper glued to old food boxes, milk jugs, etc. That just doesn't work for me)
*1920's (my favorite decade for fashion and decor, think Nora Montgomery from AHS)
*JOLs - Not the 'cheesy' kind
*Witches - spooky, not cutesy 
*Eerie
*Creepy
*A little gore - a severed finger here and there doesn't bother me
*Haunted
*Ghosts
*Skeletons
*Dead people
*I'm totally OBSESSED with American Horror Story!!!

DISLIKES:
*No Dollar Tree, Dollar store, Dollar General, .99 cent store
*No DVDs
*No music
*No Cemetery Photography
*No photography of any kind
*No Clowns
*No Glitter
*Too much gore
*No Zombie babies
*No Candy - I hate sweets
*No jewelry 
*No paintings 
*No spell books
*No potion bottles - Love these but I've probably got over 30 and I don't have any room for them (unless it's something totally amazing, unique and awesome)
*No Cutesy stuff
*No dish towels/mugs and that kind of thing
*I also despise the walking dead, true blood, buffy, twilight and all of that kind of stuff


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

haunt inside ,outside is just airblowns
likes:
vintage halloween 40's thru 80's
homemade,hallmark halloween,halloween watches
thrifty,carved funkins,halloween jewelry


skulls, jack-o-lanterns, rats,bats,cats,crows,ravens,owls
harvest,witches,pagan,gothic,poe,ghost,blowmolds
spell books,potion bottles,coffins,candles,jars
halloween shirts (size L ),plush,earrings,trinkets,black roses
anything hellraiser or nightmare before xmas(not the dvds)
halloween ornaments,lemax spooky town,grandin road
halloween towels,classic monsters,glitter, pumpkin led lights, led halloween lights
love the colors orange and black !

DISLIKES:
NO KIDS, no party supplies
disney,clowns,cutesy halloween
dolls,zombies,gore/bloody,no twilight vampires
no music,no horror movies,pirates
no photography, babies, no dead animals or body parts
dollar tree
dollar store,99cent store


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking to make an awesome witches kitchen / seance table to go along with some apothecary bottles I already have this year. But all in all I like a a lot of different things. Vampires (which I just got from secret reaper 1 - thanks GiggleFairy!) werewolves, ghosts and SKELETONS!
Above all I really appreciate things that look realistic. Like thrift store items and homemade creations. Love crafting 

I also host a adult halloween costume party each year.*
Decorate inside and out

Likes :*
Aged Ouija board
Crystal ball
Tarot cards
Voodoo dolls
PVC flicker candles - hope to try making these soon but have not yet
Vintage
Gothic
Pagan/occult
A cool cauldron(s) any size
Creepy cloth
Red or black tablecloths
Candlesticks and holders
Candelabras
Spell books
Bones and skulls
Skeleton keys
Witchs broom
Ravens and owls
Apothecary bottles / labels

Dislikes :*
Cutesy
Plastic Masks
Cake pans, cookie cutters, candy molds - since I decorate cakes I definitely have enough of these  lol
Mad scientist - again I love but I expanded my collection last year and really can't fit any more into this display
Pirates
Clowns
Inflatables
Aliens*
Blow molds - sorry to those that love them, just not my thing
Movie characters*
Plastic decorations


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Kallie, I've sat here for 10 minutes trying to think of what a reaper could get you for "Dead people" lol At least it has made me use my brain for 10 minutes today, I guess that my quota.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

haha, I don't even know what I mean by that! I was a morbid child. I just thought dead people were so great! Maybe I mean something along the lines of a person who died a very tragic death and now roams the place where they died mourning what they can hardly remember. That's more of a ghost thing. Heck, I don't even know what I'm talking about anymore.




disembodiedvoice said:


> Kallie, I've sat here for 10 minutes trying to think of what a reaper could get you for "Dead people" lol At least it has made me use my brain for 10 minutes today, I guess that my quota.


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

I am not picky and love pretty much anything Halloween related. So whatever my Reaper sends me will be awesome no matter what. But here are some ideas of things that will be dead-on. 

Dolls that I can "spookify". (or that you have already "spookified"!) 
Skulls/Skeletons/bones
Blood/guts/gore
Tombstones
Baking supplies (cookie cutters, candy molds, cupcake molds etc)
Rats/Mice/Bats/Vultures/Spiders/any creepy animals or bugs
Coffins
Anything Ouija related
Zombies
Vampires (NOT the Twilight kind)
Universal Monsters
Face changing portraits
Candles
Freddy Krueger/Jason Vorhees
Creepy Clowns
Zombie Gnomes
Signs
Voodoo dolls or items
I've been looking for a straight jacket
Anything that can be used as a costume prop
Indoor or outdoor will work for me
Homemade or store bought or used is totally fine!

I've always been into anything macabre. And my favorite color is purple. 

I don't really have any dislikes per se, but I would prefer less cutesy and more creepy. And prefer no glittter. And thank you, Reaper! I'm sure whatever you send will be awesome.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

To my Secret Reaper:

I’m afraid you will find me next to impossible to stalk. I have been a member of this forum for over four years and although I visit very often, I’ve never posted before today. Don’t fear, dear reaper...I will love anything you create, alter or purchase new in box. I secret reaper boney-pinky-finger swear!

Our indoor decorations are mostly classic Halloween and vintage inspired. We are looking to grow the indoor collection as it has taken a backseat to the outdoor haunt for far too long. If my reaper does primitive work, you can’t go wrong there, as far as I’m concerned. 

Outdoors we haunt our large covered porch, so everything is fairly safe from the elements. We have a mixture of classic Halloween decorations. A witch, cauldron, wrought iron shelving unit, black toe pincher coffin with skeleton, ghost, tombstones, gargoyles, pumpkins and straw bales all adorn our porch. Pretty much anything will go with our outdoor theme, so never fear…I promise I will love it. 

We don’t have a party but do a bit of an open house for the people we know who trick-or treat with us on Halloween night. We usually serve witch finger cookies, appetizers and punch. Nothing too fancy as our guests don’t stay long.

The majority of our Trick-or-Treaters are kids and grandkids of coworkers, friends and family. We live in an area that doesn’t get much traffic and we are the only ones who decorate. Last year we had 75 TOTs and although I wouldn’t mind those numbers going up a bit, it allows me to make my own treat bags and fill them with candy and trinkets. I actually love making them and if we lived in a high volume area, I wouldn’t be able to do so. 

Likes:
vintage, primitive, ghosts, witches, potion bottles, spell books, skeletons, skulls, bones, ravens, black cats, shelf sitters, pumpkins, jack-o-lanterns, candles, lanterns…
I personally don’t care for zombies but I have a son whose ate up with it. For his 15th birthday we surprised him with a total zombie room makeover. Zombies are welcome in his room.  

Dislikes:
Blood, gore, glitter, cute, blow molds, day of the dead, movie characters


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

Likes:
Spiders, bats, crows/ravens, cats, owls, witches, skulls, skeletons, orange string lights and rope lighting, vintage Halloween stuff, Jack o Lanterns, amber flood lights, witches lanterns, retro blow molds, candelabras, bird cages, Mercury glass type stuff, black window silhouettes, unique items that nobody else has

Dislike:
Anything too cutesy, Disney, gore, zombies, clowns, serial killers, dolls, country Halloween, strobe lights, neon anything, aliens, anything you'd find at a craft fair, inflatables

Also see my Pinterest Halloween page (link below) and my photo albums on this page


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

To my Secret Reaper

Whatever you come up with will be fantastic - I have no doubt but here is a little more about me 

We do a very large (50-60 person) indoor/outdoor party.
Entire house is done head to toe
I make a lot of my own decor as well as shop shop shop year round for new additions.
Indoor or outdoor will be great! purchased or hand made - makes no difference to me!

Likes....
This year I am doing a spooky doll area and have collected 15-20 dolls to creep-i-fy for display so old dolls are on my list 
Love vintage - most of the 1st floor of our house is all vintage inspired.
Love Nightmare before Christmas
Aliens
Things in Jars - Mad scientist 
Skellys and Skulls
Blacklight room items (UV lights, white masks, faces, hands - anything that will glow under UV)
Lights, lighting, flicker candles
Fog juice (we have 4 machines!)
Anything for our cemetery - urns, bones, chains, locks, lighting, etc.
Pumpkins 
Scary black cats
Owls, crows, spiders, bats, bugs, eyeballs, have a ton but there's always room for more! 
Headless Horseman
Crows
Lemax Spookytown
Old elaborate / embellished picture frames, with or without glass, does not matter. (I distress them and reuse them)
Art deco inspired Halloween items vintage or repro.
Creepy cloth - spider webbing 
Mini strobe lights


Uhhhh Please I Beg You No.....
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GLITTER in my Halloween
Country crafty 
Keep calm and.......
Bloody Gore
Harry Potter
Cutesy cuddly or cartoon 
Day of the Dead
Inflatables
Pirates
No movies or music. got that covered.
Not so into movie monsters 
Coffee mugs, kitchen towels etc (I have too many )
No dollar store or dollar tree unless you are re-purposing it into something super cool!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, dear reaper, we'll love whatever creepiness you send our way! But that doesn't help you out much, so here's our list of preferences. I love it here in Reaperdom!


Likes: Gothic, cemetery stuff, gargoyles, bats, witch/witch's cupboard stuff, skulls, scowling jack-o-lanterns, kitchen stuff...about anything, really. Spooky atmosphere creating stuff. We mostly decorate outside. 
We plan to make an animated angel of death, so we could use clothsline pulleys (4.5 -6" size), black gauze or cheesecloth, a reaper robe if you can find one at a garage sale or something.

Dislikes: gory, movie character stuff (Mike Myers, etc.), clowns, cutesy/country, day of the dead stuff


http://pinterest.com/jeandonaldson/halloween/


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Haunt vision for this year: Singing skull band,( I have one three axis skull assembled and another in the box to assemble) setting in a grave yard, with a pneumatic trumpet player (already built). with lanterns hanging from trees. A witch scene set up with potion bottles, witch books, rocking granny (witch) , cauldron creep.

Likes: anything that would fit in the vision above
Things for the band (need an old beat up trumpet or a plastic toy trumpet aged and tricked out by any of the super creative people here). Clothes or hats for the band.
Potion bottles and/or labels
Goodwill, thrift store finds
multi armed candelabra for floating candelabra. (I can't find a cheap one anywhere)
Plan to do pirates in a couple years, so anything that theme would be good.
witch books
spiders, webs, crows, fake logs, nick knacks that would fit the scene
LED candles for graves
skulls, tombstones, bats
Spooky music tracks or mp3s
Would love glitter bombs for indoor decoration or any type of halloween related indoor decor
Cheese cloth ghost for a FCG.
Just about any of the terrific crafts I have seen people on the forum create
Would love a decorated witch hat. Pointed okay, but a top hat style similar to ones posted by Katster, Saki.girl and the-dullahan would be awesome.
Tombstone always welcome. 

I want to create a spooky ambiance, not scare the little kids too much, while still making the older kids remember the yard.

Dislikes:
Blood, gore, guts, slashers, chainsaws, you get the idea. No Freddy, Michael, Ring, Saw etc...
zombies, I am planing to make a grave grabber though
Can't stand Zombie Babies
clowns
Please, nothing that was once really alive or fetal in a jar. Just saying.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Woo-hoo! On page 13 even!

As many others have said, I have no problem with homemade, thrift store or whatever! Actually, I am really liking all of the homemade things! Many of our Halloween props are homemade and I love seeing the creativity of so many others on the forum. We do an outdoor party prior to Halloween where we have a small yard haunt in addition to decorating a large portion of our yard. On Halloween night, we do up our front yard with a haunt and decorations. We are basically the only ones in the neighborhood that do it, so we try to make it really good! We don't do an overall theme and we try to vary the rooms year to year. We have done a clown room, witches, spiders, mad scientist, autopsy, deli and body parts. We do have a cemetary, also. I am building up to do a kid's playroom, that is probably what I need the most for. My vision for that is to have a spring horse that is moving and squeaking but no one in the room and all of the other toys just looking like they were abandoned where they lay. I am trying to do it with more old fashined type toys; I have plenty of porcelain dolls, but just a few wooden toys and a creepy clown picture. So, I really need more things to fit into that. However, anything that would fit into any of those areas would work.

We do not do anything inside, so anything that works better inside, would not work well for me. I do not like overly gory things, a little bit of gore is ok though. I am not a big fan of the typical horror movie villians, Freddy, Jason, etc; however, I do like classic horror movie monsters, mummy, vampire, etc.

http://www.pinterest.com/teresamarsh/halloween/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to top so everyone can make sure to add there likes


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Dislikes:
I really hate clowns. Thank you, Stephen King, and Poltergeist for making me donate a dollar to Cystic Fibrosis can the wretched clown is holding with my eyes closed and face turned away. SHEESH!
Anything too gory, you can count me out. Altho Saw is one of the BEST MOVIES EVER, I don't want my house to replicate that of Jigsaw's laboratory. 

Likes:
Anything you want to make me! LOVE anything and everything homemade. I LOVE artsy-fartsy, chic and even some glitter! Pretty big SK fan and have read every book. Since my wonderful SR1 Reaper, Lady Arsnic loaded me up with everything The Stanley, that is the theme of my Haunt this year. 

I absolutely Love, love, LOVE the Haunted Mansion. If I had it my way, I'd use the blue styrofoam insulation board and build a complete facade of the mansion on top of my house for the season. True story. But that may cost me a relationship.  BUT IT WOULD ONLY BE FOR 30 DAYS! - would be my argument. Lol!

I actually just started getting into those Apothecary bottle things. Love the distressed books people have made and LIGHTS!!! Any and ALL Halloween lights!


I CANNOT WAIT TO GET MY VIC!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Just trying to move this to where it can be seen, and making sure I added carved funkins to my list of likes.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Just trying to move this to where it can be seen, and making sure I added carved funkins to my list of likes.



 So you want a Funkin already carved? Or a Funkin that you can carve?


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

This is my first SR and I am super excited I have poured over the thread for SR1 and all I can say is wow! There is so much talent on this forum it is so neat to be around so many like minded people. No eyerolling here or exclamations of its just halloween!
O.K. Here we go....We throw a big party evey year and follow it up with an open house so that everyone who wants to see it can. We have two children so it is a family friendly event. Our front yard is transformed in to cemetary and when you enter our home you step into a victorian era funeral scene dedicated to E.A.Poe.
Then there is a fortune teller / seance area which is this new this year. Our kitchen is a witches den complete with the wicked witch of the west. Our garage is a haunted dining hall complete with bat bar. Our basement is a walk through divided into vignettes. A wedding scene feauturing a skelly couple a mad science lab, a mummy display a small vampire lair, a creepy portrait hall and nursery. The back yard is a traditional halloween carnival with games and oddites tent and some creeoy entertainers. Jack Skellington with host a pumpkin patch maze created new this year using some great inflatables that I got for a song. With this much going on you will find me an easy victim because I love it all!!
However to get just a little more specific:

I love love love Disney's Haunted Mansion. The combination of scary and lighthearted creepy is my goal when putting ideas together.
Madame Leota she is just cool would love to make her spell book sometime
Nightmare Before Christmas who doesn't love Jack Skellington
love homemade love store bought love it all
vintage carnival posters ( the man eating chicken cracks me up)
silhouettes
black and white with silver accents
victorian style anything
busts
ravens
skeletons
Poe love his work
crystal balls
forune teller signa vintage in style
witcches witches ans anything to do with them minus pentagrams and satanic references
gargoyles
creepy toys and dolls no blood please
mummies
anyhting old and creepy 
oddities or sideshow gaff if you have a figi mermaid swimming in your bathtub send her my way she can keep my mummified fairy company
I really do love it all and will be thrilled with anything, except for a ffew small things:

Dislikes
Gore
Torture murder suicide
heads on spikes or meathooks
bloody dolls or demnic toys I do like the creepy just not gorey
Dollar Tree merchandise I don't dislike it at all but I am a manager at DT and have everything I could need in multiples


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

As I await my Victim's name...and plot their epic demise...I read through most of your final entries...to include my wonderful wife's...I figured I should maybe add a little meat to my boney information. We decorate inside and out. We have a kid party (Minions Themed) and an adult party (Enchanted Forrest Themed). per year. We added some blacklights on the wrap around section of the porch. And Wonderful Wifie and I will be a Voodoo Priest and Voodoo Priestess. (Before you ask...I'm the priest.) 8) I'm personally not very crafty at all (Thank God my wife is). But I love the crafty stuff. 

Likes: Traditional. Skulls, Skeletons, Witches, Wearwolves, Tombstones, Ghosts, Goblins, Ghouls Gargoyles, Mummys, Gypsies, Fortune Tellers. Wall masks and bottles are always awesome. I'm pretty easy to please. If it isn't on my Loves list or my dislikes list...I'm sure I'll like it. Who knows...you may even get it up to my Loves list. Oooohh And Candles. Especially anything that's different. If the spellbook does something different, or the crystal ball does something out of the ordinary. Just ... different. Yeah....different!

LOVES: Anything homemade. Anything Poe and/or Raven. Anything you add a story to. 1 of a kinds are amazing. 

Dislikes: Cutesy Stuff. I personally don't mind gorey...but I do have 2 minions and a wife who aren't huge fans of over the top gore. A little bit of gore is ALWAYS welcome. I don't necessarily dislike Dollar Tree stuff...but we hit 4 to 5 different Dollar Trees every year...we more or less buy them out of what we want...if you're making something out of the stuff great...if not...we prolly have it or didn't find it as awesome as you'd think. 8) No clowns or black cats this year please. We have enough movies and music at this time. Oh...and for reals...please no baby anything. Thanks 8)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Burn it up! Everyone got their Likes&Dislikes posted here?


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't know about the rest of the Reapers...but I sure hope my Victim is as clear and descriptive as can be. I wouldn't wanna give you something you turn around and regift. So if you haven't shared yet...NOW is the time. muHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello all! This is SO exciting!!

Ok so here goes....

Likes:

I decorate mostly outside, only a little in my office (my doggies would eat any decorations I put up inside thinking that new "skull toy" MUST be for them!)

Inside: I would call my style classic/vintage/elegant goth
Outside: I do a haunted graveyard with groundbreakers, Full-on tombstones, lighting, sound effects, fog, spiders, and lots of skellies!
I like ghosts, and just picked up my first one this year, but would love an FCG
I have a pumpkin patch for Pumpkin-head, the Not-so dead! with jack o'lanterns, and could use some more pumpkins.
I like crows/ravens, black cats, and skulls.
I would love a small toe-pincher ground-breaker at some point (maybe a Honey-do project) 
I like poseable skellies, PVC candles, and black roses. 
Kitchen accessories that I could use with my 5 yr old daughter.
I ADORE The Nightmare Before Christmas!
I have also started to really get into the apothecary jars (nothing "floating" please) and would LOVE a spellbook, maybe TNBC themed?
Also, I have started a Lexmax Spookytown! I think they are adorable.  I have the the "Chop Shop" now and plan to expand this year.......and each year after that until I either run out of room, or my hubby tries to put a stop to it. 

Dislikes:
Nothing cutesy, I don't do cartoony either. I prefer the classicly scary.
I don't like over the top gore in my displays, dead "things" in jars, and I DEFINITELY do NOT like child zombies, or dead children of any sort. (Wow that sounded weird, glad noone but us reads this stuff!)
Dollar Tree stuff unless it is for my daughter or is used to make something else.
NO GLITTER LOL


----------



## edwindnelson (Sep 21, 2013)

Going for a cemetery in the front yard, helping friends with a haunted forrest/house. 
Usually dress as grim reaper, still need blade. I like designing/building props.

like graveyard props. Just built two full size coffins, like old hardware/fittings for coffins. Old lanterns, 
haunted forrest critters.
i dislike cartoonish, as seen on tv props. 
I have two young children, prefer not a lot of blood and gore. zombie limbs with half flesh is about the limit.

Thank you and happy haunting.


----------



## SantaReaper (Sep 24, 2013)

Ho Ho Ho Boo!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

SantaReaper said:


> Ho Ho Ho Boo!



 What? Santa? No list??? (sounds like you're being naughty to me.....)


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL Guess that means Santa is on his own Naughty list? Hmmmmmm, could that mean he is, in fact, Jack Skellington dressup as Santa?


----------



## SantaReaper (Sep 24, 2013)

Let the rumors fly. What makes you think I don't have a list? What makes you think I haven't checked it twice. I'll find out who is naughty or filled with lice.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

SantaReaper said:


> Let the rumors fly. What makes you think I don't have a list? What makes you think I haven't checked it twice. I'll find out who is naughty or filled with lice.




 Hhhhmmmmm....filled with lice....sounds like Oogie Boogie....


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Was thinking the same thing when I read this Pumpkin5. Amazing to see so many fake profiles. I'm wondering if my reaper has one?


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW, EEEWWWWW, EEWW, EW.........................ew.



SantaReaper said:


> Let the rumors fly. What makes you think I don't have a list? What makes you think I haven't checked it twice. I'll find out who is naughty or filled with lice.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok doing some reading till i get my victim lol


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I tend to go for the scary rather than cutesie type of decor.

I have one room that I have been decorating with spiders the last couple of years, always need more web and spiders 
And my kitchen has been kind of a lab/witch kitchen type of decor. I have scene setter walls that look like stone block
that I hang in there with some dungeon accessories and I made specimen jars last year to display on the built in desk.
I have both of the animated spell books and the Grandinroad walking hand (my 4yr old granddaughter thought we needed them)
I got the kinda gothic type scene setter walls for my living room last year also, don't really have a theme there, 
just thought they were neat. I'm going to attempt an FCG in the picture window this year. 
I haven't really decorated outside too much yet. I made a large spiderweb on window screen to hang on the front of the 
house in the entryway there and I have a large spider and fly that I hang on it. I usually hang a large piece of faux fur
with neon colored cut out eyes attached in the door there too so it kinda looks like a cave behind the web.
This year I think we are going to try a graveyard in the front yard too.

My family likes zombies (love to play Call of Duty on the Xbox)

I would love any handmade items, there is a very talented group here


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

* Amy wanders in looking vague* oh has I posted the wrong thing in the wrong place Again? I um...Like: Traditional halloween items ,ghosties and witches and pumpkin or jack o lantern anything. Crows , black cats , rats and skeleton or skull anything , day of dead, zombies, bats too.candles... I'm fond of all thing cemetery related love orange and black , I'm not into pirates or things that make noise . I read compulsively. Love the great pumpkin, Edgar Allen Poe . Legend of Sleepy hallow. No dolls or babies please... I'm 45 years old and a grandmother if that helps at all. Quite the crone...


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

bumping so everyone can find this just in case there has been changes to your victim and are needing that last little thing to fill the box.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

i likes vintagey looking elegant spooky witchy things. I'll like anything you make =), I love homemade tombstones. I don't like gore so much. Off to do some stalking!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bumping up and adding to my own (could really REALLY use a spotlight!)


----------

